# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Thị trường Game >  Nhận ngay các khuyến mãi khủng khi chọn lắp đặt phòng game tại Gia Hiến

## sohoriverview

Chương trình khuyến mại vô cùng to, ứng dụng cho tất cả những các bạn *lắp đặt phòng net giá rẻ* mới, cũ hoặc nâng cấp phòng máy chỉ có tại Lapdatphonggame.vn.


- Miễn phí biển hiệu phòng net, băng rôn khai trương, tranh ảnh thời trang game thủ cực chất.
- Miễn phí một bộ case máy tính tiền.
-  Tặng ngay CC Tin học cho bạn. Hướng dẫn tận tình bí quyết sử dụng và điều hành phòng game thuần thục.
- Tặng ngay 1 case máy tính cấu hình cao khi lắp đặt phòng net 40 - 50 máy.
- Tặng những biển hiệu thiết yếu như bảng tiêu lệnh phòng cháy chữa cháy, bình cứu hỏa cộng với nội quy phòng net.
- Tặng ngay trang trí phòng game, tranh ảnh màu sắc tạo ko gian đậm chất Esport cho game thủ.
- Miễn phí chi phí vận chuyển tới bất kì địa điểm nào.- Trả lời giúp các bạn đăng ký kinh doanh dịch vụ internet.
- Với dịch vụ *lắp đặt phòng net chuyên nghiệp* nhất - là đơn vị duy nhất tại Việt Nam có phòng net mẫu cộng với phòng kinh doanh mẫu. Chúng tôi luôn phấn đấu tìm tòi thông minh và nghiên cứu thị phần kinh doanh dịch vụ game net tại Việt Nam trong khoảng đó đúc rút ra những kinh nghiệm kinh doanh quý báu đón đầu thị trường. Nhờ các kinh nghiệm này Công ty Gia Hiến có gần như tự tin và kiến thức để trả lời miễn phí cho bạn những phương pháp kinh doanh ngắn hạn và dài hạn. Qua đó giúp các bạn của mình thu hồi vốn nhanh, sinh lãi to và vững bền nhất.
- Trả lời kinh doanh các loại hình dịch vụ bổ trợ khác như bánh kẹo và thức uống. Đây cũng là một mẫu hình tạo ra doanh thu không nhỏ cho chủ những phòng net bây giờ.
Chi tiết thêm:*http://lapdatphonggame.vn/lap-dat-ph...-hoa-binh.html*
- Chúng tôi cam kết chế độ bảo hành uy tín trách nhiệm nhất. Với phương châm phục vụ quý khách hết mình, tạo dựng uy tín dựa trên những sản phẩm chất lượng, dịch vụ hậu mãi rẻ nhất Tổng đại lý lắp đặt game net toàn quốc Chúng tôi cam kết chất lượng công trình tuyệt vời nhất, chế độ bảo hành có trách nhiệm nhất, mọi sự cố bạn có thể liên lạc ngay đến điện thoại phòng bảo hành của Tổng công ty Gia Hiến 0975.663.169 để được phản hồi xử lý tức thì. giả dụ bạn cần được giải đáp hay giải đáp các nghi vấn liên hệ ngay hotline của tổng đại lý - Mr. Hiến 0964.957.689 – Mr.Phúc 0967.339.569 – Ms Hiền : 0965.527.869

----------

